# Case 570 Who has used them for Snow



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am looking at buying a Case 570. It is a Backhoe Chassis with a rear 3 pt, instead of a hoe. Has anyone ever used them for pushing and pulling snow? And what else are they good for? Please help!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It is called a skiploader, Is it 2wd or 4wd?? Does it have the box scraper on the back?
Robert


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

4wd and yes has a 7 ft back blade with down pressure


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I've done snow work with a 580 Super K, was an older machine but did a great job!!!!


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

The 580 I think has a hoe correct? This unit has a 7ft box blade with down pressure. But the chassis is a backhoe 580 from what I am told at AIS equipment.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds right to me. I think it would work find with a 10ft or maybe even a 12ft box. If it was mine I would go with a 10ft box and push some snow :}
You won't have that hoe hanging off the back either.
Robert


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yah that's my thought too. No hoe what's better than that. Yah I was was looking at 10 footers also. What do you guys think about the pushers with back drag option on the top.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't expect the 570 to push like a 580. I guess you could say that it's an advantage to not have the backhoe "hanging off the back" but it has a drawback as well. That hoe is heavy. The reduced weight means you won't be able to push as much snow. Delldoug is using them for support machines (in conjunction with big pusher machines) on commercial lots so he may be able to comment. Not sure if he has any attachments other than OEM.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

DGODGR;950735 said:


> Don't expect the 570 to push like a 580. I guess you could say that it's an advantage to not have the backhoe "hanging off the back" but it has a drawback as well. That hoe is heavy. The reduced weight means you won't be able to push as much snow. Delldoug is using them for support machines (in conjunction with big pusher machines) on commercial lots so he may be able to comment. Not sure if he has any attachments other than OEM.


I agree the 570 will not push as well as a 580. I just feel it would be a little more maneuverable, If I was to buy a machine it would be a hoe but if he is getting a good deal on the 570 or has no need for a hoe it should work fine.
Robert


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

the 570 was called thier "tool carrier" at one time. add some weight to the back, and it'll work just fine


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats what I think too! Machine weighs with just backblade and front bucket almost 14000#.
Should be able to move alot of snow. I dont do mall parking lots or Walmarts. I mostly do small commercials and residentials. This machine will focus mostly on a condo complex and a set of storage units down the road. Plus I will be able to push up my own banks of snow. Won't have to hire a contractor no more! Plus a good landscape tractor in the summer! What else are guys using them for, with that setup of the back blade?


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i had a 570 case and put a 12 push box on front and a 10 blade in rear. The problem i found is without the hoe on back it need counterweight. I filled the tires with calcium. The other problem is with a push box full of snow it wouldnt steer very well. If i were to do it again i would look for a 10 12 foot plow.

tons of pushing power


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

10 or 12 what.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

bubbatt1;954586 said:


> 10 or 12 what.


10 foot or 12 foot plow instead snow pusher


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

lawnkale;954329 said:


> i had a 570 case and put a 12 push box on front and a 10 blade in rear. The problem i found is without the hoe on back it need counterweight. I filled the tires with calcium. The other problem is with a push box full of snow it wouldnt steer very well. If i were to do it again i would look for a 10 12 foot plow.
> 
> tons of pushing power


I have run both and I prefer the Deere, hands down!


----------

